# EVS R4 [Diskussionsthread]



## meivin123 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
2012 prÃ¤sentiert EVS sein neues Neckbrace mit dem Namen:
EVS *R4* *Race Collar*.

Das Neckbrace kostet fÃ¼r Kinder (bis 158cm oder bis 48Kg) um die 99â¬
und fÃ¼r Erwachsene (ab 158cm oder ab 48Kg) um die 119â¬.
Es ist leichter als bisherige Neckbraces (Kinder:386g Erwachsene:635g).

Es soll mehr Freiraum und somit auch Beweglichkeit bieten und trotzdem noch vor gefÃ¤hrlichen Verletzung im Nackenbereich schÃ¼tzen.

ZusÃ¤tzlich zum Neckbrace kann auch ein Graphics Kit erworben werden, um sein Neckbrace zu verschÃ¶nern. 

Weiter Infos:

VerfÃ¼gbare GrÃ¶Ãen: One Size

2 WheelDistrubtion Info PDF











*Was haltet ihr davon? Hat sich das Teil schon jemand gekauft?
Bei dem Preis kann man ja schon stutzig werden.



*


----------



## meivin123 (20. Januar 2012)

*kick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müllermilch (21. Januar 2012)

Der sieht auf jedenfall interessant aus. Endlich mal ein Neckbrace der erschwinglich ist.


----------



## meivin123 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich werds mkir wahrscheinlich auch demnächst kaufen, da es schon sehr Interresant aussieht und nur die hälfte vom billigsten Leatt kostet (Adventure).


----------



## fofiman (24. Januar 2012)

Mich würde mal die Meinung von jemandem interessiern, der beide Produkte (Leatt und EVS) schon mal ausprobiert hat.


----------



## meivin123 (29. Januar 2012)

Also...
Ich habe ir das EVX gerkauft und als es ankam sah es auch seher schick aus.
Mir ist nur Sofort aufgefallen, das der EVS Sticker Schlampig aufgeklebt wurde und über den Rand ging.
Egal, dachte ich mir.
Die gebrauchsanleitung ist sehr sehr sehr mager.
Das sind 5 Seiten wo eigentlich nur Werbung für das Ding gemacht wird und icht gezeigt wird wie man es anlegt oder auf was man achten muss, damit es nicht in der falschen Position liegt.
Zudem musste ich erstmal Rätseln wie man den Gurt dranbekommt.
Der Verschluss am Brace geht auch nur sehr schwer auf, da muss man richtig draufppressen.
Der Gurt ist elastisch...zu elastisch.
Auf meinem Tshirt bleibt er nicht unter den Rippen wie in den Info videos sonder rutscht einfach auf Brusthöhe.
Zudem kann man das EVS einfach locker bewegen wenn man es anhatt(links, recht,hoch) obwohl der Gurt festgemacht ist.
Zur Großen verstellung, es gibt nur 2 Stufen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das EVS R4 definitiv nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## die-flut (29. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info, dann fällt die "Leatt-Lite-Variante" wohl aus.

Schade, der Preis war einfach zu verlockend.... Hätte mir eigentlich klar sein müssen...

Dann wird es bei mir wohl doch der Klassiker:

LB DBX Comp II.

THX,

die-flut.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Januar 2012)

Zum R4 kann ich noch nichts sagen, ich habe es bisher nicht mal in den Fingern gehabt.

Wenn EVS nichts aus der Vergangenheit gelernt hat und auf selbiger Schiene weiterfährt liegt meivins Fazit recht nahe.


Die neuen Leatt Braces werden übrigens durch die Bank teurer, mir liegen seit ein paar Tagen die neuen 12er Preislisten vor.


----------



## Gabo (30. Januar 2012)

Also ich haber bisher keinen Neck Brace.
Ich finde den Preis des EVS R4 unschlagbar.
Außerdem ist der Gedanke des kürzeren Hebelarms am Rücken beachtenswert.

Die einzigen 2 Punkte die mich bisher noch vom Kauf abhalten:
Wie sieht es mit dem Druck auf Schlüsselbein und Brustbein aus ??

Reicht es da tatsächlich ein weiches Material zu verwenden damit der Druck abgeleitet wird?! Hm...

Edit:
Es scheint mir, als ob der EVS R4 nur am Rücken, Schultern und der Brust aufliegt.
Durch die Form scheint es als würde er gar nicht am Schlüsselbein aufliegen.


----------



## meivin123 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde den kauf nicht empfehlen.
ZWar ist der Preis gut, aber wieviel ist dir deine Gesundheit Wert?
130 Sparen oder Lähmung(im schlimmsten fall)?
Das BRace sitzt absolout nicht fest.
Wenn dus trotzdem kaufen willst gut...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Januar 2012)

Gabo, falls es Dir um Dein Gewissen zu beruhigen darum geht "etwas um den Hals zu haben" dann empfehle ich Dir für 20-30 Euro eine Neck Roll. Der Preis ist dann wirklich im Keller und günstiger geht wohl nur mit tricksen.

Wenn Du in Deinem Leben schon mal an den Punkt gekommen bist wo es ernste Probleme mit der Gesundheit gibt wirst Du feststellen das hier dein weiteres Leben von etwas abhängt das Du nicht wirklich beeinflussen kannst. In dieser Situation wird Dir dann Geld egal sein... aber dann ist es meist zu spät.


Es gibt auch den Spruch "Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal" und ich finde es gibt gewisse Dinge da sollte man nicht den Preis als Hauptkriterium für den Kauf heranziehen...

Das muss aber jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabo (31. Januar 2012)

Ich finde den Preis der Konkurrenz nicht gerechtfertigt.

(Man könnte es übrigens auch so sehen: "Leatt ist Marktführer auf Grund  seines Marketings. Weil Marketing Geld kostet sind auch die Preise hoch.  Warum soll ich für's Marketing drauf zahlen und nicht für das tolle  Produkt!")

Auch die Konkurrenz funktioniert mit Bändern und liegen nur auf, kann nicht so recht glauben, dass sich bei denen nichts bewegt..

Und warum sollte das EVS R4 NICHT im Ernstfall funktionieren, eine Begründung würde hier allen mehr helfen, als weise Sprüche.


----------



## konafreak90 (1. Februar 2012)

ich werde es mir kaufen. Möchte es für Dirt und Freeride verwenden. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen viele Reviews und Tests dazu gelesen und bin nach wie vor begeistert. Vor allem der angeblich hohe Tragekomfort hat es mir angetan. Wenn es wirklich so gut zu tragen ist, verwende ich es sicher auch öfters als ein Modell in dem ich mich eingeengt fühle. Whatever. Ich hoffe ich werds nie wirklich brauchen.


----------



## meivin123 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich habe es mir nochmal angezogen...
Die Gurte sind doch akzeptabel, aber wenn man seinen Kopf nach vorne kippt, hat man keinen Schutz.
Mit Brace komm ich fast so ahe an die Brust wie ohne.


----------



## Gabo (1. Februar 2012)

Kannst du da evtl. 1-2 fotos von reinstellen? ich habe da irgendiwe keine richtige vorstellung zu..

Edit:
Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das dem größeren Komfort geschuldet ist. Der Sinn ist es ja auch nicht
deine Bewegung einzuschränken, sondern im Worstcase die Überstreckung zu vermeiden. Wenn du mit Brace
nur fast soweit nach vorne kommst wie ohne, dann stoppt das Brace offensichtlich deine weitere Bewegung
nach vorne, um im Worstcase die Überstreckung zu stoppen aber eben nicht deine Bewegungsfreiheit.
Hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt...

@ konafreak90:
Wenn möglich einen kurzen Bericht posten!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2012)

Gabo schrieb:


> Ich finde den Preis der Konkurrenz nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> (Man könnte es übrigens auch so sehen: "Leatt ist Marktführer auf Grund  seines Marketings. Weil Marketing Geld kostet sind auch die Preise hoch.  Warum soll ich für's Marketing drauf zahlen und nicht für das tolle  Produkt!")
> 
> ...




Gabo, wenn Du den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt findest dann OK. Ist Deine Meinung aber das kann man beliebig erweitern... ist 2 Kilo zusammengeschweisstes Aluminium auch wirklich 1-2000 Euro wert? Ist 300 Gramm Stoff, hergestellt in Fernost mit der Aufschrift TLD wirklich 50 Euro wert?

Leatt steckt das Geld natürlich ins Marketing um Martführer zu bleiben, klar... die Entwicklung, die Crashtests und so weiter gibts umsonst. Was macht dann Alpinestars und Ortema die fast keine Entwicklung und keine Crashtests haben?? Die sind ja auch so "teuer"?

Aber Du hast Recht, ein Teil des Geldes geht wirklich "weg" - an die Stiftung Wings for Life um die, die aktuell leider nicht so leben können wie wir vielleicht irgendwann heilen zu können.


Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das es nicht funktioniert - aber solange ich nur eine Gesundheit habe die im Ernstfall dahin ist schau ich nicht aufs Geld und vertraue lieber einem auf mich einstellbarem, zertifizierten und geprüften Produkt das sich auch laut Gesetz Nackenprotektor nennen darf.

Das dürfen nämlich gerade nur Produkte von 2 Herstellern. 


Eine kleine Aufgabe habe ich zuletzt noch für Dich: Suche bitte mal beim EVS die Ausschnitte für Deine Schlüsselbeine damit bei einem Crash die Energie in den Körper und nicht auf die bei schlankeren Leuten hervorstehenden Schlüsselbeine geht.  







Fazit... jeder muss selbst wissen was er tut und auf was er vertraut.


----------



## meivin123 (2. Februar 2012)

Gibt keinen ausschnuitt fürs Schlüsselbein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabo (2. Februar 2012)

bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber:

auf die meinung zu einem produkt "A" von jemandem der das konkurrenz produkt "B" selber vertreibt, aber das produkt "A" nicht, gebe ich Null aufmerksamkeit.

@ meivin123:
ist das EVS R4 nicht gewölbt, so dass es zwar keine aussparung hat, aber nur auf schultern und brust aufliegt, so dass es im schlüsselbein bereicht etwas absteht?! so habe ich es auf bildern gesehen und eingeschätzt.


----------



## meivin123 (2. Februar 2012)

@Gabo Aussparung gibts nicht ist einfach so Stoff unten drann und das Gerüst ist biegbar(Schaumstoff wahrscheinlich)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2012)

Gabo schrieb:


> bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber:
> 
> auf die meinung zu einem produkt "A" von jemandem der das konkurrenz produkt "B" selber vertreibt, aber das produkt "A" nicht, gebe ich Null aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> ...



Ich nehm Dir das nicht übel aber es ist halt schon etwas komisch das man die Meinung von jemand der 5 Jahre Erfahrung hat komplett ignoriert...

Wenn Du diese Erfahrung hättest dann würdest Du auch wissen wie sich die Kräfte beim Sturz entfalten und wie sich da die Brace verbiegt. Selbst eine Mo... Brace die sichtbar gekrümmt ist am Schlüsselbein reicht hier vom Platz nicht und es wird gefährlich. Ferner ist auch für den Laien ersichtlich das diese R4 keine Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet und damit z.B. je nach verwendetem Helm absolut unterschiedliche Bewegungsfreiheiten hat.


Ausserdem habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt das ich NUR LB verkaufen kann, warum schreibst Du das ich "Produkt A" nicht verkaufe???

Ich kann Dir das EVS auch verkaufen - aber ohne Rückgaberecht weil ich das Ding nicht hier haben will und auch nicht guten Gewissens verkaufe. Es gibt halt Leute die sehen den Geldbeutel des Kunden und es gibt Leute die verkaufen nach gutem Gewissen auch auf lange Sicht und Dinge die sie selbst probiert haben bzw. verwenden.


Der MTB-Sport ist noch seeehr hinten dran was Protektion und Vorschriften betrifft. Geh mal auf ein MX- oder Endurorennen. Da gibt es vor dem Rennen eine technische Abnahme von Motorrad UND Protektion. Kommst da ein Fahrer mit einem unzugelassenen Helm hin ist schluss und es gibt keine Starterlaubnis. Bei MTB gibt es keine Vorschriften, da könnte man sich auch einen Wurstkranz, ne Lyoner um den Hals hängen und behaupten es sei ein Nackenschutz. Die hätte sogar auch noch den einzigartigen Vorteil das man das Ding essen kann wenn man Hunger verspürt...


----------



## meivin123 (2. Februar 2012)

Wurst 
Man sollte eben wissen, wievieldie Gesundheit Wert ist.


----------



## Gabo (2. Februar 2012)

Mir fällt es einfach schwer Leatt Braces in den Himmel zu loben und alles andere als völlig nutzlos darzustellen.

Gibt es nicht auch beim Leatt deutliche negativ Punkte:
Viele bemängeln die Bewegungsfreiheit.
Wie ist der Schutz des Brustbeins ausgeprägt(Bin für Aufkläung dankbar)
Wieso denken andere Hersteller darüber nach, die Kräft nicht auf die Halswirbel abzuleiten(z.B.Ortema ONB oder eben EVS R4 mit geringerem Hebelarm), Leatt aber schon.

Das EVS R4 ist z.B. im Kartsport auch ein zugelassenes Brace.
("...proud to announce that the R4 race collar has been accepted into the  karting world by both the WKA (World Karting Association) and IKF  (International Karting Federation)" Quelle: EVS R4 blog
Daher dein Letzter Absatz wieder nicht nachvollziehbar. Hier vergleichst du die anderen Produkte mit Würsten, toll.


----------



## konafreak90 (2. Februar 2012)

hier mal ein kleines video zum r4. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOnkMTz_4WA"]EVSR4.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia]

sicher sobald ichs habe hau ich mich aufs rad und kann dann gerne berichten wie komfortabel es ist und alles. aber wie sehr es wirklich schützt hoffe ich nicht berichten zu können. Aber ich kann mir auch sehr schwer vorstellen dass EVS es sich leisten kann einen totalen schrott zu produzieren... natürlich bin ich auch etwas hin und hergerissen zwecks der wirklichen Sicherheit. Aber für mich als Laien sieht es vernünftig aus .


----------



## hnx (2. Februar 2012)

Finde die einzigen Diskussionspunkte beim Leatt sind die Bewegungsfreiheit und die Finnenabstützung, wenn das Brace nicht auf einem Protektor aufliegt.

--

Ohne das EVS R4 getestet zu haben finde ich, daß es schon so aussieht, als wenn der Helm/Kopf doch recht weit nach vorne gebeugt werden kann.
Ist dann die Frage besser kein Brace oder lieber das EVS R4?


----------



## Gabo (2. Februar 2012)

@ hnx:
wenn du die abstützung am rücken meinst, den punkt meine ich auch, neben der bewegungsfreiheit.

Aber warum kein Brace auch noch besser als das EVS R4 sein soll 
Den Punkt nach vorne beugen, hatte ich versucht weiter oben darzustellen(ohne je ein Brace in den Fingern gehabt zu haben.).


----------



## hnx (2. Februar 2012)

Gabo schrieb:


> @ hnx:
> wenn du die abstützung am rücken meinst, den punkt meine ich auch, neben der bewegungsfreiheit.
> 
> Aber warum kein Brace auch noch besser als das EVS R4 sein soll
> Den Punkt nach vorne beugen, hatte ich versucht weiter oben darzustellen(ohne je ein Brace in den Fingern gehabt zu haben.).



Genau die Abstützung am Rücken meinte ich. Ist recht schmal bei den LB wie ich finde und da geht ja dann die ganze Kraft rein.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Februar 2012)

@ Meivin: Das mit der Wurst hab ich von hier. Irgendwo im Fotoalbum gibt es ein Bild wo jemand einen Kranz Mettwurst um den Hals trägt... Bildname: Mett-Brace


@ Gabo, zu Deinen Punkten:
- Bewegungsfreiheit:

Ist es nicht so das mit abnehmender Bewegungsfreiheit auch die Sicherheit steigt? Mich stört mein Safety Jacket, Knieschoner und Helm speziell im Sommer viel mehr als ein Neckbrace. Aber gegenüber der Vielzahl an Nackenschutzsystemen kann man bei den voll einstellbaren Leatt Braces die Kinnauflage und die Nackenauflage stufenlos in einem Bereich von mehreren Zentimetern nach oben-unten stellen und so unabhängig von jeder Helmform seine Bewegungsfreiheit individuell einstellen.

- Brustbein:

Das Brustbein ist der Knochen vorn mittig der die Rippen hält. Ich weis nun echt nicht was Du hierzu wissen willst? Weisst Du das dieser Bereich äußerst flexibel ist da sonst keine Herzdruckmassage möglich wäre? Das LB hat hier eine breite Auflagefläche samt Stoffpadding und soll zusätzlich -falls verwendet - über dem SJ getragen werden. Als absoluter Notanker dient das ALPS System, die Leatt Brace bricht nach vorn weg, siehe Bild unten.

- Kraftableitung:

Auf die Halswirbel kommt bei Leatt in keinem Fall ein Schlag weil selbst wenn man auf den Rücken fällt gibt es bei LB eine Sollbruchstelle am Back Upper während alle anderen Neckbracesysteme von hinten in den Hals geschlagen werden. Manche werben ja sogar mit unzerbrechlich... warum bauen dann andere extra Sollbruchstellen ein?

Die Rückenfinne bei Leatt, Alpinestars usw. liegt höchstens auf den Brustwirbeln auf. Weisst Du wie ein Wirbel aufgebaut ist? Neben einem massiven Wirbelkörper der die gesamte Belastung des menschlichen Körpers tragen muss gibt es auch noch mehrere Dornfortsätze. Bei Leatt ist die Rückenfinne mittels eines 2x30mm Carbonwinkel am Rahmen montiert. Dieser Carbonstreifen ist eine Sollbruchstelle die viel eher bricht als ein Wirbelkörper. In der Vergangenheit passierte es wenige male das so ein Dornfortsatz trotzdem bricht. Es ist aber ein sehr grosser Unterschied ob ein Wirbelkörper bricht oder nur ein Dorn.
Das sehen natürlich die Wettbewerber ganz anders und schlachten dies aus bis aufs Ende. Würde sich dieses Gerücht nicht so halten und brauchbar sein, hätte Ortema auch nur eine Finne. Dafür steht hier die Finne in der Luft bei stark gerundeten Rückenpanzern und das ist ja dann auch toll, oder?

- Zulassung + Prüfung:

Im IXS-DH-Cup wird das R4 sicher auch akzeptiert... aber es ist ein Unterschied ob ein Produkt von einer Gesellschaft, einem Verein, einem Zusammenschluss "akzeptiert" wird oder ob ein Produkt von unabhängiger Stelle geprüft wird, diverse Euronormen, CE usw. erfüllt, eine CE-Nummer trägt und entsprechende amtliche Zertifizierungen hat. 

Zugegeben, der Vergleich mit den Würsten ist eher zur Aufheiterung und als Gag gedacht. Aber der Wurstkranz hat mit vielen Neck Braces dennoch eines gemeinsam: KEINE Zertifizierung als Nackenprotektor.


Hier ein Foto von der gebrochenen Rückenfinne wie es sein soll. Der Carbonstreifen ist bei weitem nicht so stabil wie ein gesunder Wirbel.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1019114


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die-flut (4. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich probiere seit 2001 beim Biken ständig neue Sachen aus:

Neues Rahmenkonzept, neue Dämpfer, neuartige Bremsbeläge etc. ...

Es gibt allerdings eine Kategorie da sollte der "Test" nicht vom Endverbraucher durchgeführt werden: Nackenstützsysteme.

Ich habe bei meinen Bikes über die Jahre einige "Inovationen" erlebt die das Leben leichter gemacht haben, einige haben sich aber auch als Totalausfall entpuppt.

Die Firma Leatt stellt nun ein vollständig ausgetestetes Produkt her, welches jede Saison weiter verbessert wird. Die Testreihen sind durch unabhängige Testlabore und mittlerweile durch eigene Testzentren aufwändig und auch kostspielig durchgeführt und dokumentiert worden.

Die Firma EVS stellt ein neues inovatives Produkt her.
In diesem Fall fungiert jedoch meiner Meinung nach der Kunde als "Beta-Tester" für ein sicherheitsrelevantes Produkt, welches im Ernstfall über mobil / immobil entscheidet.

Ich habe mir vorgenommen meine Gesundheit bestmöglich zu schützen. Nach einem Unfall feststellen zu müssen, dass ein revolutionäres neues Brace-System doch nicht so gut geschützt hat, ist für mich keine Option.

Zum Preisvergleich:

EVS R4 119,- (kaum einstellbar, eine Größe)
Leatt DBX Comp II 299,- (voll einstellbar, zwei Grundgrößen)

!!! Differenz sind hierbei lediglich 180,- EUR !!!

Ich finde den Preis absolut gerechtfertigt, da CE-Kennzeichnung, erwiesene Schutzwirkung, Einsatz in sämtlichen MX-Serien rund um den Globus von vielen Teams und Fahrern, jedes Einzelteil nachkaufbar(nach Crash bsw.), bei richtiger Einstellung absolut bequem zu tragen.

Just my two cents,

cu, die-flut.


----------



## the.lowrider (11. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre beispielsweise wenig in Bikeparks, mehr in den heimischen WÃ¤ldern (Berg rauf 45min schieben, 4 min abfahren...), mÃ¶chte jedoch, wenn ich dann doch mal im Park bin, "maximalen" Schutz haben. 
FÃ¼r die "hin und wieder" Zwecke, wÃ¼rde mir persÃ¶nlich der EVS R4 Neckbrace ausreichen, da ich keine 300 bis 400â¬ fÃ¼r ein Brace ausgeben mÃ¶chte, das ich ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr brauche.
Also: Wenn ihr sehr viel bergab fahrt, und das mit einem irren Tempo, dann loht es sich mit Sicherheit, ein teures Brace zu kaufen.
Mir sind die Leatts oder Orthemas jedoch zu teuer fÃ¼r die HÃ¤ufigkeit ihrer EinsÃ¤tze.

My two cents as well ;-)


----------



## meivin123 (12. Februar 2012)

Nur weil man nicht in Bikeeparks fährt heist es doch nicht das man keine Protektoren tragen muss.
Bikepark doer nicht, es sollte immer sicher sein.
Auf Hometrails  können genauso schlimme Sachen wie im Park passieren!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Februar 2012)

the.lowrider schrieb:


> Ich fahre beispielsweise wenig in Bikeparks, mehr in den heimischen WÃ¤ldern (Berg rauf 45min schieben, 4 min abfahren...), mÃ¶chte jedoch, wenn ich dann doch mal im Park bin, "maximalen" Schutz haben.
> FÃ¼r die "hin und wieder" Zwecke, wÃ¼rde mir persÃ¶nlich der EVS R4 Neckbrace ausreichen, da ich keine 300 bis 400â¬ fÃ¼r ein Brace ausgeben mÃ¶chte, das ich ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr brauche.
> Also: Wenn ihr sehr viel bergab fahrt, und das mit einem irren Tempo, dann loht es sich mit Sicherheit, ein teures Brace zu kaufen.
> Mir sind die Leatts oder Orthemas jedoch zu teuer fÃ¼r die HÃ¤ufigkeit ihrer EinsÃ¤tze.
> ...




Korrekt, VerkehrsunfÃ¤lle ereignen sich ja auch nur auf der Autobahn weil dort alle so rasen.


Ein Kumpl von mir fÃ¤hrt sehr gut, inkl. Rennen - seinen schwersten Sturz mit Lendenwirbelbruch hatte er auf seinem Hometrail den er vorm Sturz vermutlich schon >1000x gefahren ist.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (10. März 2012)

@ die flut,  du bist bei jedem Autokauf Betatester.

Wie sollen sich neue Systeme weiter entwickeln wenn sie nicht gefahren werden?
Sicher will keiner als crash test dummy fungieren, aber völlig ohne Test wird ja wohl
ein neues Produkt nicht verkauft.

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es gibt auch Leute denen das super L Brace nicht
passt. Was nehmen dann die? Doch wieder die Lyoner?

Es sollte hier besprochen werden was gut und was schlecht ist am EVS und wer eben schon Erfahrungen
mit dem EVS hat und nicht schon wieder das es nur ein wahres Neckbrace gibt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen
und nicht nach Lobhymnen auf andere Hersteller.


----------



## teatimetom (10. März 2012)

ghostriderin, habe deine Fragen mitgelesen im Leatt Thread. [äh: Nackenstützen thread]

Hier wäre schön das Leatt aussen vorzulassen, da einfach manche Anatomien nicht für das Ding gemacht ist. Sehe ich eigentlich wie Du.

Und das Mit Mett Wurst -  beta tester - die Vergleiche sind schon lustig


----------



## die-flut (10. März 2012)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> @ die flut,  du bist bei jedem Autokauf Betatester.
> 
> Wie sollen sich neue Systeme weiter entwickeln wenn sie nicht gefahren werden?
> Sicher will keiner als crash test dummy fungieren, aber völlig ohne Test wird ja wohl
> ...



Das ist kein Problem,

ich hab meinen Beitrag auch nicht belehrend gemeint, sondern als reine Wiedergabe MEINER eigenen Meinung.

Ich habe in meinem Beitrag nicht geschrieben, daß Brace A besser und Brace B schlechter schützt. Mein Beitrag zielte lediglich auf die deutlich unterschiedlichen Testverfahren / Testreihen VOR Markteinführung ab.

Firma L. hat mit KTM und BMW zusammen ein Produkt über mehrere Jahre durch unzählige, aufwendige und natürlich auch extrem teure Tests gejagt, bevor das Brace auf die Kunden (anfangs nur im MX-Sektor) losgelassen wurde.

Firma E. hat ebenfalls ein Produkt entwickelt. Über Tests oder andere Vorserienversuche habe ich bisher nichts gefunden. (Aber das sagt rein Garnichts aus!)

Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt und auch nicht gemeint. 

Achtung nochmal meine eigene Meinung zu bestmöglicher Schutz und sehr günstigem Preis. Man ziehe eine Linie zwischen den Begriffen und verschiebe dann den persönlichen Präferenzpunkt auf dieser Graden.
Beide Enden zu erreichen ist (nach meiner Meinung) nicht möglich. 

Also,
einfach das Brace kaufen, welches den eigenen Ansprüchen genügt, egal ob Lyoner, Alpinestars BNS, Ortema NB, Leatt oder eben wie im Thread-Titel das EVS.

Cool bleiben, 

Alles wird schnell....


die-flut.


----------



## rigger (10. April 2012)

Wie schauts denn aus, wie sind die erfahrungen bisher mit dem teil?


----------



## meivin123 (10. April 2012)

Ich bin damit nicht gefahren, ich habs anprobiert und dann zurückgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.lowrider (14. April 2012)

@meivin123: Was war der Grund für die Rückgabe?


----------



## meivin123 (14. April 2012)

DIe Gurte sitzen total locker, die rutschen die ganze Zeit nach oben und das Neckbrace ist nicht fest.
Man kann es einfach verschieben (wegen den Gurten) und ich konnte meine Kopf sehr weit bewegen, also es hat keinen großen unterschied mit und ohne Necbrace gemacht (an den Seiten nicht).
Meiner Meinung nach hat das EVS R4 großes Potenzial gehabt, aber es wurde eben nicht richtig durchdacht.


----------



## the.lowrider (15. April 2012)

Danke für deine Einschätzung!!


----------



## hnx (15. April 2012)

meivin
vielleicht ist das R4 ja wie das BNS von A* und schützt gegen Kompression und nicht Überdehnen wie Leatt. Die Philosophien was die Ursache bei einem Sturz ist welche die fatalen Verletzungen verursacht ist ja unterschiedlich, daher auch die große Beweglichkeit beim BNS.

Fest am Körper sitzen sollte natürlich jeder Nackenschutz


----------



## Koohgie (18. April 2012)

seit wann dürfen in deutschland produkte ohne CE-Kennzeichnung verkauft werden?


----------



## maxville_91 (2. August 2012)

Ich habe das EVS R4 jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten.

Nun kann ich auch meine Meinung dazu abgeben.

Positiv ist definitiv der attraktive Preis, aber auch, dass man wirklich noch eine ziemlich große (Rest)-Bewegungsfreheit hat, was ich als sehr angenehm empfinde. Ich verspüre diesen Nackenschutz nicht als Belastung oder als störend.
Negativ ist der doch relativ lockere Sitz, den man aber durch gewisse Maßnahmen ausgleichen kann (zum Beispiel die Klettverschlüsse viel weiter oben ansetzen & und das Band sehr arg straffen). Weiterhin ist es absolut richtig, dass bei einem eventuell sehr harten Sturz das Schlüsselbein bricht, da keine Aussparung wie zum Beispiel bei den Leatt Braces vorhanden ist.

Der Grund, warum ich mich für dieses Produkt entschieden habe, ist folgender: Ich bin Student, 21 Jahre alt und fahre im Monat in der Saison höchstens 2 mal im Bikepark und sonst ein bisschen auf lokalen Strecken. Ich nehme es in Kauf, nicht den vollen Schutz wie bei einem Leatt Brace zu haben. Dafür habe ich einen Schutz, der sicherlich einigen üblen Verletzungen vorbeugen kann. Deshalb bin ich mit diesem Produkt zufrieden. Vielleicht sehe ich das aber in 5 Jahren schon wieder ganz anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2012)

Danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht, sowas ist immer gut.

Ich denke spätestens in 5 Jahren oder nach einem Zwischenfall wirst Du Deine aktuelle Meinung nochmal überdenken.

Ich hatte diese Woche 2 Sturzkunden, einer noch mit frischen Wunden... Beiden war vieles wichtig - die Frage nach dem Preis tauchte erst ganz am Ende auf.


----------



## maxville_91 (3. September 2012)

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich einen nicht ganz harmlosen Sturz im Warsteiner Bikepark, dabei bin ich mit der Rückseite des Helms voll auf den hinteren Teil des R4 gekracht. Wäre das Teil nicht da gewesen, hätte ich mir mindestens etwas verrenkt. So konnte ich unbeschadet aufstehen und weiterfahren. Ganz so sinnlos scheint dieses Produkt also nicht zu sein. Mir hat das jedenfalls einiges an Vertrauen gegeben.


----------



## Kizou (20. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn mit dem EVS Race collar?
Ist der zu empfehlen?


----------



## Kizou (20. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn mit dem evs rc collar?

Kann der was?


----------



## Principiante (8. März 2013)

Hi!
Ist das Thema jetzt hier eingeschlafen?
Ich hatte mich vor 3 Tagen auch heftig gemault und sogar mein (fest sitzender ) Helm war etwas verrutscht!
Nun habe ich schon 3 Tage Kopfschmerzen und mein Genick schmerzt auch sehr, also habe ich es defintiv überdehnt.

Und jetzt suche ich auch nach einem Genickschutz, und der EVS R4 sah ganz gut aus,  aber ist er nun zu empfehlen oder nicht?
Ich als Frau habe ja nicht die Maße wie ein Kerl am/um den Hals, ist der EVS R4 dann überhaupt für eine Frau empfehlenswert?
Wäre super nett, wenn Ihr mir hier ein paar Antworten geben würdet, oder Empfehlungen.

Also an Alle die ohne fahren, macht das nicht!
Ich springe jedenfalls nicht mehr ohne Nackenschutz, es ist echt schmerzhaft und ich bin froh, das ich noch "so" davongekommen bin.
Früher dachte ich auch, man die übertreiben, sich so anzuziehen... aber das stimmt nicht! Es tut echt weh...

Also her mit Euren Beiträgen!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## maxville_91 (8. März 2013)

Ich versuche einfach mal die letzten beiden Beiträge zu beantworten:

Erstens zum evs race collar: das teil
Ist sicherlich gut für motocross o.ä., aber es schränkt einen mountainbiker,downhiller etc. einfach zu sehr ein. Ich habe es anprobiert und dachte mir sofort: "oh gott, nein. Wie soll ich mich darin bewegen." Aber vielleicht sollte man das einfach mal selbst anprobieren 

Jetzt nochmal zum r4:

Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, ist das auf jeden Fall ein günstiges und zugleich sehr sinnvolles Produkt. Es gibt den r4 in zwei Größen: Kids & adult. Man kann an dem neckbrace nur eine Einstellung vornehmen, was selbstverständlich kein Vergleich zu einem leatt brace darstellt. Von daher würde ich auch wieder sagen: Bitte einfach mal anprobieren, wenn er passt ist doch alles okay. Und dann tut er auch ganz bestimmt das, was er soll!

Fazit: passt er, ist er zu empfehlen! Dennoch sollte man bedenken, dass der r4 keine Aussparung für das Schlüsselbein hat! Wenn man allerdings jedes Wochenende in einen Bikepark fährt oder sogar noch häufiger, dann sollte man definitiv zu einem teureren Produkt greifen!


----------



## Principiante (8. März 2013)

Okay danke!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Downhil (11. Mai 2013)

Ich denke zu dem Thema Schlüsselbeinbruch. Das ist nicht so das dollste aber ich habe es von einem Freund anprobiert und bin es dann probe gefahren. Ich kann nur sagen: Es füllt sich an als würde ich ohne fahren und ich denke so sollte es sein. Bewegungsfreiraum hatte ich endlos und ich denke das R4 verhindert die Nackenverletzungen um Gleichzeitig auch noch so viel Freiraum wie möglich zu lassen.


----------



## meivin123 (11. Mai 2013)

Es gibt zum EVS leider keine Labortests.
Hab jetzt ein Leatt und bin zufrieden.
Ohne Labortests würde ich es nicht anlegen.


----------



## Downhil (11. Mai 2013)

ich denke nicht das sie es ohne labortest  verkaufen dürfen nur das die tests nicht veröffentlicht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Mai 2013)

Downhil schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das sie es ohne labortest  verkaufen dürfen nur das die tests nicht veröffentlicht werden




Verkaufen darf man heutzutage vieles...

Labortest hört sich ja fast nach Tierversuch an... sagen wir lieber Crashtest, OK?

Sowas gibt es bei EVS nicht, da ist der Kunde Testkarnickel. EVS hat laut meinen Infos auch keine Zertifizierung um sich Nackenschutzprotektor nennen zu dürfen.


----------



## Amavisolar (28. September 2021)

EVS R4 Nicht zu empfehlen
Der Verschluss ist gebrochen, als der Nackenschutz vom Motorradsitz gefallen ist.
Das Schlimmste ist, dass es keinen Ersatzteil gibt.
So etwas sollte heute verboten werden
Das ist nicht nachhaltig


----------

